# Framed wall canvas



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

When my daughter knew I will visit her in Miami she asked me a favor to bring her some framed wall canvases she had in her former apartment here. The problem was the size of those paints.
My wife removed the canvases from their original frames and we coiled them for a convenient transportation. I went to several hardware stores near my home to buy a piece of 3 inches pvc pipe but they were asking a lot of money. Then I visited a friend who has a printer business and he gave me a carton pipe 48 inches long. I cut it into two section and put the picture inside. No problems in customs.

At nights I used to work, with a Johnny Walker near by, making the new frames for the paints. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very ingenious, Alexis.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good show, Alexis, were you able to take the tools back home with you?
I didn't know you could roll up the canvases, Those cardboard tubes were just what you needed.
How can you stand to be away from your Grand Daughter?
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They look very nice on the walls. That is Sabrina? She's growing up quickly.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good show, Alexis, were you able to take the tools back home with you?
> I didn't know you could roll up the canvases, Those cardboard tubes were just what you needed.
> How can you stand to be away from your Grand Daughter?
> Herb


Yep, totally, and hope you can take the tools back too.

Herb, you need to get out more. When art thieves steal valuable paintings, they usually just cut them out of the frames, then roll them up. So it's very obvious. Alexis knew this, so it proves he obviously is an art thief. >


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice solution, and nice art.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

JOAT said:


> Yep, totally, and hope you can take the tools back too.
> 
> Herb, you need to get out more. When art thieves steal valuable paintings, they usually just cut them out of the frames, then roll them up. So it's very obvious. Alexis knew this, so it proves he obviously is an art thief. >


Wicked sense of humour Theo.lol


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

papasombre said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> When my daughter knew I will visit her in Miami she asked me a favor to bring her some framed wall canvases she had in her former apartment here. The problem was the size of those paints.
> My wife removed the canvases from their original frames and we coiled them for a convenient transportation. I went to several hardware stores near my home to buy a piece of 3 inches pvc pipe but they were asking a lot of money. Then I visited a friend who has a printer business and he gave me a carton pipe 48 inches long. I cut it into two section and put the picture inside. No problems in customs.
> ...


Nice work Alexis,good job.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice solution, Alexis.

One question: Are those frames screwed to each other before hanging?


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done indeed.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good show, Alexis, were you able to take the tools back home with you..
> How can you stand to be away from your Grand Daughter?
> Herb


Herb. I brought some of them to my home but my daughter is in charged to send the others and some additional ones I want to buy.

I spent fifteen happy days with them. It was too hard to say good-bye to all of them.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good show, Alexis, were you able to take the tools back home with you?
> I didn't know you could roll up the canvases, Those cardboard tubes were just what you needed.
> How can you stand to be away from your Grand Daughter?
> Herb





TenGees said:


> Nice solution, Alexis.
> 
> One question: Are those frames screwed to each other before hanging?


Hi, Paul.
No. The pictures were hanged to the walls using a product from 3M that I found in Target store. No nails were used.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Theo stole the words right out of my mouth! Of course, you can roll those canvases up and run from the Louvre to the rich guy's mansion and sell them to him for his private collection in the hidden room down in the dungeon!

Think I have to go get the one set up there of 3 up there!


----------

